# Open House Pix Link



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.bobsgardenrailroad.com/WBRR-Open-HouseJun7-2008.html


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Bob! I loved some of the little scenes you have sprinkled about as well as the over all look. Should I say that I like the railroad's height off the ground too?


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Richard! That's the fun part... 
Being "Elevated" is really nice too.. I must confess../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> I did study your layout a bit before I contracted Dan (EagleWings) to build mine../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0>


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

It was way too hot for us to think about driving anywhere!! One of these years, I'll make it over to your house! 

I hope this coming weekend is nicer than the last two! I might even run some trains. 

Love the little scenes, they crack me up! 

mark


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Mark../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif 

This is what the layouts looked like ... 

http://www.bobsgardenrailroad.com/WBRR-SJGRR-PIX.html


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Bob....


----------

